

I watched the Pacquiao-Mayweather fight on Periscope and saw the future - r0h1n
http://mashable.com/2015/05/03/pacquiao-mayweather-periscope/

======
ereckers
I was following the stream of tweets on Twitter last night for the fight as
well. Clicked on a link through to a web interface of some guy's Periscope
feed and he had a bit of the fight on. It was a great 6 seconds.

He was a journalist and I couldn't figure out how to find anymore from him (or
maybe he was shutdown from the higher ups or got a warning from
friends/colleagues).

Anyways, I spent some parts of last night trying to figure out what this
Meerkat and Periscope was about (not yet a user). If anything, I could see how
during big events this could be a big on-boarding method for these 2 services.

I haven't been this desperate to signup for service since begging for a G+
invite.

------
mml
She actually saw the present. I watched on some sort of Arabic YouTube
channel.

